# Bellows for Wilfa Svart?



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I was quite taken with the idea of the bellows seen on The Solo single doser grinder that Bella Barista shared the other day.

I've seen a similar thing on another grinder listed here a while back. Does anyone know of anywhere that sells one for the Wilfa Svart? I've taken to knocking mine on the side, and I can't imagine it does it much good!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Can't say as i've seen one for the Svart (tbh i haven't looked) but wouldn't it be easier/cheaper to chop down one of those "*steering-gaiters*" that are readily available from fleabay ? ....it may not look as pretty as a Wilfa made version (if they did) but i'm sure it has to be better than slapping it daft lol. I think someone made; printed one i should say, wether it was for this grinder i cannot say...the search bar is your friend :classic_smile:


----------

